# fold away trailer tongue



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone changed their trailer tongue to become a fold away trailer tongue? Im thinking of getting this done so I can keep the boat inside and not in mother natures garage.


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 30, 2011)

no but I was thinking of doing the same thing. did you look at the Fulton Fold-away tongue kit?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea ive been looking at them. Im probibly going to go with the weld on type but im going to have to see how much this will cost.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Fulton one on my trailer and love it. My trailer was built with it and it is a bolt on kind. Works great. My boat is probably pretty heavy compared to what most on here are trailering and I haven't had any issues with it.

Scott


----------



## rweathers1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad I stumbled onto this post. I have been thinking of a swingaway tounge myself. Glad to see the info on this topic....thanks


----------



## FSNMachine (Mar 30, 2011)

Scottinva said:


> I have a Fulton one on my trailer and love it. My trailer was built with it and it is a bolt on kind. Works great. My boat is probably pretty heavy compared to what most on here are trailering and I haven't had any issues with it.
> 
> Scott


How heavy is the boat? I don't need a foldaway for my 14' Aluminum but could sure save some space by putting one on my Fiberglass boat. She's about 4000 LB and 2000 LB for the Trailer. 6000LB altogether.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 31, 2011)

I plan on adding a fold away tongue to my trailer this year.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 1, 2011)

my pt175 tracker came with the fold away tongue on the trailer, very nice feature, has never given me one moments worry, and the convenience of it is great. Can't speak about the conversion kits, but the ideal works imo.


----------



## Scottinva (Apr 2, 2011)

My boat weighs probably around 2000 lbs. Not a much as your fiberglass boat.

Scott


----------

